
Ask HN: Security vs. commodity? - adnanh
Would you allow SSH access to your server to a third party tool that would make deployment procedure easier for you and&#x2F;or your team?<p>Would you bother setting up proper permissions (i.e. have the separate user that only has rights to execute the deployment scripts and nothing else) or would you rather to set it up as quickly as possible?
======
brudgers
The combinatorial space of all the considerations that could apply based on
the absence of information in the question makes nearly all answers
inapplicable...

...or, what are the details of your situation?

